# Thinking of Malaysis MM2H



## paul123

Hi, my name is Paul, I'm 62, divorced male thinking of relocating to Malaysia to retire. Can I apply for this myself or is it better to go thru an agency? how much would they charge?
Not sure what area, dont like cities, any tips and advise welcomed.
Paul


----------



## cindylim

Hi Paul,

You can consider Penang. Less traffic jams and more relax environment. You may want to live along the beaches like Tanjung Tokong, Tanjung Bungah or Batu Ferringhi. 

My advice is to go through an agent. Less hassle. They don't really cost that much, maybe RM10K.


----------



## paul123

*Hi Gene*



cindylim said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> You can consider Penang. Less traffic jams and more relax environment. You may want to live along the beaches like Tanjung Tokong, Tanjung Bungah or Batu Ferringhi.
> 
> My advice is to go through an agent. Less hassle. They don't really cost that much, maybe RM10K.


Thanks for the advise, will look into agents!!

Regards
Paul


----------



## bintang

paul123 said:


> Thanks for the advise, will look into agents!!
> 
> Regards
> Paul


Hi!

Malaysia has much more to offer than beaches or the vibrating capitol Kuala Lumpur. Penang is a good choice, has nice beach areas, but bit expensive. Ipoh is not as busy as Georgetown Penang but the cost of living is less here and the hills and landscape is beautiful. If you prefer cooler temperatures consider Cameron Highlands or the quiet Fraser Hill. Or you can even find inexpensive quiet areas but in reach (45 min) of Kuala Lumpur, that´s what I prefer.

I would recommend the use of an agent too, agent price range between RM5,000 and 10,000. Read all you need to know about Visa and MM2H Malaysia


----------



## wakawakawoo

Not wishing to hijack but what are the inexpensive areas with 45mins of KL are the commutable with kids for school. Looking into MM2H myself but with a young family, worth it?


----------



## bintang

wakawakawoo said:


> Not wishing to hijack but what are the inexpensive areas with 45mins of KL are the commutable with kids for school. Looking into MM2H myself but with a young family, worth it?


Hello wakawakawoo,

if you have kids, I would recommend you to stay within the area of an international school. You don´t have to stay in Kuala Lumpur for that reason, there are international schools in Shah Alam or Petaling Jaya as well and property is less expensive than KL.
Inexpensive areas: Rawang, Serendah, Hulu Langat, Semenyih, Sepang for example.

Greetings from Kuala Lumpur!


----------



## ayamkampung

borneo would be a great place to retire without traffic jams ,beaches islands within minutes fresh air and less people.


----------



## bintang

ayamkampung said:


> borneo would be a great place to retire without traffic jams ,beaches islands within minutes fresh air and less people.


If you apply for MM2H for the mainland of Malaysia, this includes the state of Sabah on Borneo, but not Sarawak! Please consider this.


----------



## ayamkampung

bintang said:


> If you apply for MM2H for the mainland of Malaysia, this includes the state of Sabah on Borneo, but not Sarawak! Please consider this.


I agree with you, i meant Kota kinabalu in Sabah. Been to there a few times and loved it very much. These days , it takes hours to travel from an area to another in KL. Diving sites are less than 15 minutes drive and boat ride from Kota Kinabalu town itself.


----------

